# NEW TRACK coming to New Hampshire/Maine Seacoast



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

NEW TRACK coming to New Hampshire/Maine Seacoast

Hello racers, wanted to let everyone know we are a club opening a 1/18 only scale r/c track in York, Maine opening Oct.14th. The club is called HOT SHOT R/C SPEEDWAY. We have an oval track set up with a 60 foot run line and amb counting system. We will be running BRP cars. For now we are starting out with stock class and adding classes as we get more racers. All BRP kits and parts will be available. More info to follow web site will be up by the week end. 
Thanks in advance for your support.
George and Kevin


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

jett said:


> NEW TRACK coming to New Hampshire/Maine Seacoast
> 
> Hello racers, wanted to let everyone know we are a club opening a 1/18 only scale r/c track in York, Maine opening Oct.14th. The club is called HOT SHOT R/C SPEEDWAY. We have an oval track set up with a 60 foot run line and amb counting system. We will be running BRP cars. For now we are starting out with stock class and adding classes as we get more racers. All BRP kits and parts will be available. More info to follow web site will be up by the week end.
> Thanks in advance for your support.
> George and Kevin


Hey Guys, welcome to the wonderful world of Racing BRP.. We down in CT Drive Raceway run on a small short track.. BRP cars are indistructable :thumbsup: I see a road trip :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

jett said:


> NEW TRACK coming to New Hampshire/Maine Seacoast
> 
> Hello racers, wanted to let everyone know we are a club opening a 1/18 only scale r/c track in York, Maine opening Oct.14th. The club is called HOT SHOT R/C SPEEDWAY. We have an oval track set up with a 60 foot run line and amb counting system. We will be running BRP cars. For now we are starting out with stock class and adding classes as we get more racers. All BRP kits and parts will be available. More info to follow web site will be up by the week end.
> Thanks in advance for your support.
> George and Kevin


 
SWEET !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Get ready for some great racing !!:thumbsup:
The BRP's are a lot of fun!!!
And the fact that they are so affordable will be a plus for the track support!!

Good luck and we might just have to come run with ya!!

Mike

DRIVE Raceway


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh Yea add it to the road trip list!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Good luck to you folks starting your new series!!

Great choice in cars to run we here in BRP country (Ohio) have been running these fun cars for many years and are having a blast.

Bud Bartos is very helpful with set up tips and what not, so pick his brain

Let us know how the new series is progressing


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Sounds like lots of fun! That's about the runline we were running last year and the BRP's handle great. 

May be too far for us to make that road trip, but I may get thru that way in my rig. 

Good luck to you guys and keep us updated. 

James


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

George, This sounds awesome! We should be coming up with some winter races very soon. I' got your emaill and will be in touch for sure. best fo luck. 

Mike G
Turn 4 Hobbies


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks to all for your support.Kevin and I have been trying to get down to TURN 4 and DRIVE RACEWAY but, getting this track going as you know takes alot of time. But soon we shall all meet radio in hand.(lol) Cant wait to get these BRP cars on the track! Any set-up tips please pm me.

HOT SHOT R/C SPEEDWAY 
Where FUN is the RULE


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Jett 
you have pm


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

*Test And Tune*

We will be open Thursday night at 4:00pm for testing and tuning. Come join in on the ground floor for some good old short track fun. We have six racers to start our new club. We will discuss and finalize schedule. We are having issues with website, will get posted ASAP.

HOT SHOT RC SPEEDWAY " Where FUN is the RULE "


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Be sure to take some video and picks and post them up!!

Good Luck and Have fun!!


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey,Guys Test and tune night went excellent! Took a little bit to find the the set-up but when we got it WOW!! Thanks to all that showed up to support us. Matt, Hatch,Brain,Derick and Joey. Kevin will get pictures up later today also website will be up Saturday. OH! its time for you guys to get on here and speak up you should have plenty to say after last nights action.

Thanks, George


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Glad to here it went well.:thumbsup: All of us CT boys have been talking and planing on making a trip up to run with you guys. Its gunna happen just a matter of when.


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

*Hot Shot a blast*

OMG what a blast! Now the painful wait 'til next week!

thanks to all who came. sorry there wasn't enough parking for you all(LOL)


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

*Web Site Online*

hotshotrcspeedway.com

definately a work in progress!!

hotshotrcspeedway.com


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

*one click link to site*

http://www.hotshotrcspeedway.com

check back often, hopefully I'll be able to learn and improve.

Be easy on me:drunk:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Just checked it out. Not bad at all! Cool that you have a link to my videos.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sent a PM up to the guy's in charge!!

LMK...... when U get a shot.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking good !!! Nice web site


----------



## buddemps (Nov 3, 2008)

George--count me in, dusting off my old bds chassis as we speak. Hope the motor still is good. Will be there on the 21st to do some serious bashing---Bud D


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Great!! Bud,glad to see you comeing out of retirement. LOL I have motors if you need one. See you on the 21st


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

magz02 you have have pm
George


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Missed UR call sometime today...

I will give ya a call Thurs.


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

GREAT time last night! The Duce was battling it out with the rookie Dustin who went home leading the points in our first race. The other rookie Brain came home in third (nice job "B"). Bud comes out of retirement and just didnt have the car(good thing for the rookies) Bud's working on it as we read. lol As for myself electric problems ALL night. Hope all had a good time.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds like a Good time.. Looking forward to some of you guys coming down to Drive Raceway this Weekend..:thumbsup: Fresh Meat:dude:


----------



## buddemps (Nov 3, 2008)

I had a great time last night---all 10 laps?--got lucky found a p-space right near door!!!!!!!! glad you got the parking issue squared away but should have known my luck would not hold guess its time to replace that 10 year old stuff with a little update.
george and kevin thanks for the help and parts I hope it will be better next week..
bud d


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Sounds like a Good time.. Looking forward to some of you guys coming down to Drive Raceway this Weekend..:thumbsup: Fresh Meat:dude:


They are "fresh meat" because they still breathe without a machine.......

...... you, well lets just say "beef jerky"!!!LOL!!!!!:tongue: :wave::wave:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

See ya tomorrow guy's!!


Be safe!


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

ok where in York?


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

*Great trip to Drive Raceway*

Hey guys, we need a bigger vehicle to get more of us down there.
Major good time. 2.5 sec laps!
George wins the B
Kevin 2nd A had a great battle, but i blinked and lost 7 laps! LOL
Man have we got some info...
and we might even share ... in a few weeks!!!!
After all I do have to recover from getting beat by a rookie


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

CORO KID said:


> ok where in York?


York at the Meadow Brook Mall. In the Maximus building. Thusday doors open at 5
Race at 7
COME ON DOWN


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

It was our pleasure to burn in a few laps and share some speed-secrets !!




You guy's are always welcome!!:wave:


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

Magz02 said:


> It was our pleasure to burn in a few laps and share some speed-secrets !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey Magz, ya I'm still wound up.
big hint learned... Rotate them front tires.
does that wear get better as the set-up gets better?


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

Magz, u have a PM


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

450Stocker said:


> hey Magz, ya I'm still wound up.
> big hint learned... Rotate them front tires.
> does that wear get better as the set-up gets better?


consistency & set-up improvements will decrease wear.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

rotate at end of day. 

Will cone....


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

450Stocker said:


> Magz, u have a PM


Replied...


Back at ya!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Guys I thought I took it easy on... It's all about having FUN.. rotating the tires is key if the car starts to hook in the corners. just by checking the front tires size usually does the trick for me.


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

*Fun*

Bobo, your excacly right had alot of FUN. Kevin pee his pants because he had so much fun.I think thats why! lol

Mags02, Kevin gets pm I will never see those tricks. 

George


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Guys I thought I took it easy on... It's all about having FUN.. rotating the tires is key if the car starts to hook in the corners. just by checking the front tires size usually does the trick for me.


Wearing your bi-focals is the trick:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

jett said:


> Bobo, your excacly right had alot of FUN. Kevin pee his pants because he had so much fun.I think thats why! lol
> 
> Mags02, Kevin gets pm I will never see those tricks.
> 
> George


Don't worry George... haven't told him .... everything LOL!!!

Savin' some for you!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I might just have a couple as well!!! Sorry I missed you guys. Hope to meet you and turn some laps.


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Kevin, I will meet you at Wally world in Manch at 4pm we can ride up together.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just wanted to let ya know, Monday we should be announcing the dates/rules for the 1500 lap Endoro!!:thumbsup:

How was the racing this week? BTW...


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

jett said:


> Hey Kevin, I will meet you at Wally world in Manch at 4pm we can ride up together.


Any chance you guys are coming back to Drive Raceway this Sat.


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Cant make this Sat. but, we are planing for next Sat. :thumbsup:
George


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey guy's lets move this thred to Hot Shot R/C Speedway BRP racing, York Maine. Because we are there now not coming.
Thanks, George


----------

